# new bow opritunity



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

dad says if i get all a's on the next report card i get a new bow of my choice. i think if i do well enough i will be holding a new rytera alien x in white.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Man I wish my parents would do that, and if it was my bow of choice I'd get a Mathews Monster Safari, Just kidding I wouldn't want to break the bank. 
I've always wanted to shoot an Alien X but I don't know how smooth they shoot compared to other bows such as my Z7. If I were to want to get a new bow right now I would most likely get a Maitland USA Retribution, it is one sweet bow as far as reviews and shooting videos go.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My parents never offered any incentives. And yet they wondered why I slacked off in highschool?

Congrats on the potential new bow.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Lucky :BangHead:


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

My dad'll buy me a Z7 if I can get good grades... Course he said that cuz he knows it's never gonna happen...


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Questie said:


> My dad'll buy me a Z7 if I can get good grades... Course he said that cuz he knows it's never gonna happen...


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Alien X is a sweet shooter.
Congrats man.

Jake


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

If there isnt a price limit on it, go for the monster safari, if there is, get the alien x. I absolutely LOVE mine. And they arent white, they are skull camo, which i think is completely tits. They are cool as all get out. Mine is camo b/c i couldnt come across a good deal on a skull camo alien.

On a side note, i wish my dad would have bought me stuff for good grades, i just got called a dumb ass when i got bad grades..


----------



## Hydration Tube (Oct 6, 2010)

I once had to move to two semi truck loads of dirt a distance of 100 yards, 1 wheelbarrow load at a time. All in one weekend for a $75 hoyt overdraw. I was 12 and didn't know any better then lol...


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Questie said:


> My dad'll buy me a Z7 if I can get good grades... Course he said that cuz he knows it's never gonna happen...


I'll tutor you.. 

but i get in trouble for B's..so I'm like #1 in my class


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i would get a hoyt carbon element or wait and see what mathews comes out with but you are defiantly lucky!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

so far so good. just got sponsored by wicked1 strings so with that white bow i will get grey and purple on my string and cable!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

are you on the youth pro staff or the actual pro staff? I am liking the z7 magnum for sure it will be between the z7 magnum or the dream season evo for me this year


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the new Elites are awesome looking!! look into them dude.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> are you on the youth pro staff or the actual pro staff? I am liking the z7 magnum for sure it will be between the z7 magnum or the dream season evo for me this year


i am on the youth staff.
the z7 mag was the one for me till dad saw that price tag:sorry: 
i am also considering a shadow series attack


----------

